# #



## Morrus (Mar 24, 2003)

#


----------



## hong (Mar 24, 2003)

"In a patriotic response to the shortage of full stops caused by the war, Morrus encourages EN Worlders to use alternate punctuation marks in their subject lines."


----------



## trentonjoe (Mar 24, 2003)

" In a suprizing move, merely days after The Oxford dictionary adds Dungeons and Dragons to its lexicon, the United Kingdom changes it heralded flag to a representation of WOTC CoreBook 2. "


----------



## Airwolf (Mar 24, 2003)

Unearthed in a nearby archeology site, experts believe they have found the single greatest influence in the downfall of western civilization.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 24, 2003)

---


----------



## Morrus (Mar 24, 2003)

-------


----------



## Ruined (Mar 24, 2003)

Heh, very nice Morrus...


----------



## Holy Bovine (Mar 24, 2003)

I love that banner Morrus!


----------



## orbitalfreak (Mar 24, 2003)

I've got to say that that is one cool banner.  Almost made me want to purchase advertising space!  And I don't even have anything to advertise


----------

